# what energy supplements do you take?



## navrat_biker (14 Jun 2010)

Hi,

Interested in what the main supplement us bikers go for, for our supplementation.

cheers to all who take part,

See poll.

hmmm: some reason i can do a poll !!!
so:

Options are:

Gels
Hydration drinks
Energy drinks
Semi Solid Chews (like shot bloks, ride shots)
Bars
normal food (eg fig rolls)
other: just post


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Jun 2010)

Bacon Sarnies...... what else does a tourist need?


----------



## Cat (14 Jun 2010)

Banannas and Bars yummmy....


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jun 2010)

Bacon Baps (Brekkie)
Burgers anna coke or 2 (lunch)
Jelly Babies and Beef Jerky (in-flight refuelling)
Sport Hydration Tabs + a teaspoon of honey (making water taste nicer)
Pint of Beer Nesquick Milkshake (recovery product)

Simples innit

Gels are for triatheletes and girls...


----------



## peteoc (14 Jun 2010)

I must be a girl then as I tend to have a gel or 2 depending on the distance but I also drink powerade as though it's water, it does the job


----------



## psmiffy (15 Jun 2010)

Le Gran Caffee avec pain a raisian


----------



## Steve Austin (15 Jun 2010)

I run on a diet of water and horseflies


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Jun 2010)

fig rolls, soreen, co-op wine gums.


----------



## yello (15 Jun 2010)

Like John The Monkey, common-or-garden shop bought stuff; fig bars, bananas, etc. Or home made flap jack.

I used to buy gels and the like but they're, imo, both too expensive and not necessary at my level of performance. That said, if I'm doing a long ride (200km plus) I might take a couple of gels or energy bars just for variety and concentrated energy etc dosage.


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Jun 2010)

Incidentally, Soreen with peanut butter is a TASTE SENSATION.


----------



## mark barker (15 Jun 2010)

John the Monkey said:


> Incidentally, Soreen with peanut butter is a TASTE SENSATION.


Oooo... Lunch is now sorted!


----------



## Theseus (15 Jun 2010)

On the bike/me:
Drink - 1 bidon with diluting juice (like Ribina) with a pinch of salt in it, 1 bidon with plain water.
Food - Jelly babies, nuts, bananas

Cake stops:
Drink - Tea
Food - Cake


----------



## Broadside (15 Jun 2010)

Flapjack and fruit for normal rides but I do use gels for Sportives.

Like many on here I tend to mix my own energy drinks using stuff from myprotein.co.uk and save 75% of the cost compared to buying the branded drinks. Their prices would need to come down by 50-60% before I would consider using them.

I accept that someone has to develop the recipes in the first place but the pricing seems way OTT and the sensible side of my head just won't let me buy it.


----------



## ChrisKH (15 Jun 2010)

I am mainly fuelled by cake. Home made cake sees a 20% increase in performance. 

NB Avoid cake with too much sickly filling before attempting Ditchling Beacon...... 

Gels, jelly babies, flapjacks, Tate and Lyle syrup sponge and mule energy bars are ok too.

Oh, yes and banananas


----------



## sarahpink (15 Jun 2010)

like the bars espeically the go bars and normal food dried fruit,cereal bars fruit etc drinks seem like a waste of calories as gels.


----------



## peteoc (15 Jun 2010)

dmoran said:


> Flapjack and fruit for normal rides but I do use gels for Sportives.
> 
> Like many on here I tend to mix my own energy drinks using stuff from myprotein.co.uk and save 75% of the cost compared to buying the branded drinks. Their prices would need to come down by 50-60% before I would consider using them.
> 
> I accept that someone has to develop the recipes in the first place but the pricing seems way OTT and the sensible side of my head just won't let me buy it.



awesome, I've been looking for a source of ingedients to mix up something stupid that will have me stuck to the ceiling for weeks on end, what's your current receipe?


----------



## davidg (15 Jun 2010)

http://jibbering.com/sports/

this was posted by (and I believe is the website of) a member here. certainly very useful


----------



## Broadside (15 Jun 2010)

Yep I use the recipes from jibbering.com, I base my drinks around the SIS PSP22 formula which works for me.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Jun 2010)

diary free flackjacks/cereal/fruit bars (allergic to all diary), non-salted nuts and isotonic drink. 

usually get the isotonic powder when it is on offer and in bulk which has brought the cost down to 40p for 500ml. (I need balanced potassium/sodium in drinks so can't take the DIY approach becuase I can't balance them myself in my body).


----------



## Dunbar (31 Jul 2010)

I just keep to a sensible diet, with plenty of protein and not too many carbs. 

So when I finally get my bike, I doubt I shall change. Except hopefully, I will get a little slimmer. (Well a *lot* slimmer really.)

I honestly believe there's a lot of hype surrounding these special energy-supplement foods and drinks. They don't give 'em away so I guess someone is making money somewhere! 
Plenty of fresh water and fresh as possible food. Leave the junk for when you really need something just to 'fill a hole'! Please note, I don't consider a lean, grilled bacon sarnie as junk. Unless it's made with white bread!)

HTH

John


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jul 2010)

fruit juice nothing to eat that is up to a 30 mile ride


----------



## steve30 (31 Jul 2010)

Sausages/bacon/hash browns
Pasties
Crisps
Vegetables
Fruit cake, chocolate cake, biscuits
Water, coffee, orange juice

I only eat normal food. Does the job fine for me.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (1 Aug 2010)

I like the trek and nakd bars (in Tesco and in Holland & Barratt)
http://www.naturalbalancefoods.co.uk/

Not heavy or bloating and, well, they work for me

As for liquids other than water, Aldi's onn "Explosade" brand isotonic orange is fine by me


----------



## Ben M (10 Aug 2010)

generic cereal bars are the food to be found in my saddle bag.


----------



## porteous (22 Nov 2010)

Best bitter


----------



## Iain p (22 Nov 2010)

porteous said:


> Best bitter




Never knew there was such a thing


----------



## summerdays (22 Nov 2010)

Chocolate ... supplemented by cake.... what else would taste as nice!!!  

If I'm feeling good then cashew nuts and diluted fruit juice.


----------



## Moodyman (23 Nov 2010)

Bananas and water for short rides <20.

Bananas, salted peanuts and glucose sports drink for longer


----------



## meenaghman (26 Nov 2010)

SIS energy drink for longer rides > 40 miles, otherwise just water/dilute squash. In summer/hot weather I normally pop a nuun tablet in there.
Food - power bars, jellybabies, dried apricots/figs, bananas. On most Irish events there's at least on good tea stop where there is tea/coffee and sandwiches with cake/buns etc..)
Prior fueling normally with poridge/muesli and I generally take a couple of cups of strong coffee (helps my lungs open up).
Post fueling - I'm a big believer in glutamine. Seems to work for me. I normally mix a shake with Whey powder, glutamine, banana, yoghurt and fruit juice. seems to do the trick. 
Also use supplements like CLA,L-Carnitine, co Q10 and cos my joints are a bit fecked - some glucosamine with chondrition. 
Have determined that supplements such as Madras, Rogan Josh, red wine and Guinness can sometimes detract from performance.


----------



## Spinney (26 Nov 2010)

Up to 40 or 50 miles:
flapjack or eccles cakes or twix or normal cereal bars
squash

Longer rides:
plenty of pasta the night before
as above for snacks
one bottle of squash, one of an energy drink (made from SIS powder)
if possible, chips/cake + tea on route as well


----------



## cnb (26 Nov 2010)

Bananas, flapjack, jelly babies.. And call into any cafe that sells nice big toasted tea cakes


----------

